# Urgent Help required!



## SahilAr (Mar 4, 2015)

I lost my 500GB's of data 
Here's what happened:
My laptop was running very smoothly and all of a sudden,i don't know how my hard drive stopped responding..i think it was due to electricity..there was a power cut of few seconds and when the power came back(instantly)..the laptop was restarted automatically and hard drive started beeping..
Now,the problem is i can't find the same hard drive or pcb anywhere 
I have also attached screen shot of my hard drive and links of the same hard drive,please help me..i can't find this hard drive or pcb anywhere  
It's very urgent guys..500 GB of data  
Please help me

P.S:If any one is having same hard drive or pcb,please let me know..i am ready to pay any amount.





Amazon.com: ST9750420AS, 9RT14G-030, 0001DEM1, 9766 F, Seagate SATA 2.5 PCB: Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: ST9750420AS, 5WS, WU, PN 9RT14G-030, FW 0001DEM1, Seagate 750GB SATA 2.5 Hard Drive: Computers & Accessories


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Attachment isn't working, please upload on a 3rd party image sharing site like imgur.

If the HDD is getting detected in the BIOS and if you want to access the data on it, use a live Linux OS bootable USB.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 4, 2015)

Hard Drive is not getting detected,if it would have been working fine then why on earth would i post a thread like this one?


----------



## lywyre (Mar 4, 2015)

If there was a power cut/fluctuation, your laptop should have switched to battery.
Also, the beeps *could mean *fault with RAM/display. Does your laptop boot up and say '*Boot device missing*' or something like that?


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing is wrong with either my Ram or display,the hard drive was tested in many other laptops too,but the same noise!!Does that means that their Ram/Display has got fault too?No!


----------



## lywyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Hard disk don't give out beeps. The sound you hear is the HDD trying to spin up and fail something more like a click than a beep. That is why I suggested it *could mean* fault with RAM/display.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay
But why it would be display/RAM?Why can't it be PCB?
And about movement,i have checked platters..they are not stuck.


----------



## icebags (Mar 5, 2015)

u may try attaching hdd to some external hdd case/enclosure, and get confirmed if its dd or laptop issue.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 5, 2015)

It is confirmed that hdd is having issue..i have tried all those tactics after trying these tactics i am very sure that there is something wrong with hdd that is why i posted for help here and that's why i am desperately looking for the same hdd/pcb.


----------



## icebags (Mar 5, 2015)

give it to rma and ask for data recovery. i dont think any other option available.


----------



## prateek70007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Data Recovery from a Professional is the only option man !! Your hard disk crashed.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 5, 2015)

By no means,i am going to waste thousands of bucks upon a recovery firm!!


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 6, 2015)

SahilAr said:


> By no means,i am going to waste thousands of bucks upon a recovery firm!!



raise up this issue by sending stinker emails to the laptop company(if its an OEM drive) and ask them to fix the laptop and recover your data by saying its a manufacturing fault or something
worst case-try Akosha.com ,they dont charge you if you lose and if you win- Rs400 is their charge

^^try all options imho,you will get some amount of help


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah you can give that manufacturing defect thing a shot, who knows it might work.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 31, 2015)

And why on earth would i do such a thing considering my laptop is already out of warranty for more than 2 years?


----------

